# Perdomo ESV 1991 Prestigio Cigar Review - Not impressed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I read and heard so many great things, but found the cigar lacking flavor...maybe it was more mellow than I anticipated.

Read the full review here: Perdomo ESV 1991 Prestigio Cigar Review - Not impressed


----------

